# Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze



## minotaurus (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe es endlich geschafft mich hier anzumelden.....

Nachdem die ersten Fertigteich-Gehversuche bereits eine Weile her sind, habe ich im 
vergangenen Jahr den ersten Folienteich (der eigentlich immer schon als reines Biotop-
Wasserloch gedacht war) im Garten platziert.

Dieser hat einen direkten Zulauf über ein Regenrohr und beherbergt aktuell nur Tiere, die sich  
von selbst dort hinverirrt haben. Überflüssiges Wasser wird über einen Überlauf abgeführt.

Auch wenn ich mitlerweile mit dem Gedanken liebäugele Fische mit hinein zu setzen (hierzu 
erhoffe ich mir von Hier einiges an Information), wird ein weiterer Teich im kommenden Jahr 
auf jeden Fall folgen.

Mal schauen ob ich noch alte (und auch ganz alte  )  Bilder finde und diese dann, wenn 
gewünscht, hier posten kann.

Soweit zu mir, wer Fragen hat....immer raus damit!

Viele Grüße
mino


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

:Willkommen2


Teichgröße in m²
20
Größte Teichtiefe in m
1,4
Teichvolumen in Liter
3000
wie rechnest du??? 
 lg Anni


----------



## minotaurus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hallo Anni,

garnicht gerechnet, geschätzt......

Ich habe ja keinen 20m² großen und überall 1,40 m tiefen Teich. Ausserdem ist 
Volumenberechnung bei der inneren Gestaltung, nicht wirklich mein Ding.

Wenn ich es genau ausmessen würde wäre wohl 

a: die m² Angabe zu hoch (liegt eher bei 12 m² reine Wasseroberfläche)

und

b: es ist auch nur ein Bereich von ca. 3 m² (mittig gelegen) mit der angegebenen Wassertiefe 
versehen  

Der Rest ist in verschiedenen Höhen angelegt, desterwegen auch nicht wirklich zu 
berechnen.....

Somit habe ich wohl etwas tief gestapelt 

Viele Grüße
mino


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Wenn ich nur deine 3m ² Tiefwasser berechne bin ich schon bei 4200 Liter! Bei 3m lang , 1m breit und1,4m tief!!!! 

Vielleicht hilft das dir: 



http://www.teichfolien-24.de/teichvolumenrechner/index.html

lg Anni


----------



## minotaurus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hi Anni,

vielen Dank für den Tip 

Da ich mich nicht durch tiefer, härter und breiter definiere, habe ich auch bisher keinen Wert 
auf eine genaue Bestimmung der Füllmenge des Teiches gelegt.

Zumal ich auch derzeit keinen Fischbestand habe, denn den im Teich lebenden Amphibien 
(Grasfrösche, __ Molche und Erdkröten), Insekten und anderem Getier (ein paar gekaufte 
Posthorn- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken), sowie den vorhandenen Pflanzen sollte es so wie 
mir selbst eigentlich egal sein wie groß der Teich (oder was ich dafür halte) ist.  

Aber ich habe ja vor evtl. schon in diesen Teich ein paar Fische zu setzen....nur bin ich mit 
meiner Recherche noch nicht wesentlich weiter gekommen, denn eine Filteranlage etc. wollte 
ich mir hier weitestgehend sparen, da der Wasseraustausch durch die häufigen Regenfälle 
schon relativ hoch ist.

Viele Grüße
mino

EDIT: habe das Profil nun etwas angepasst 



EDIT-II: Die ersten und leider einzigen Bilder von dem Fertigteich aus dem jahr 2008 sind eingebunden


----------



## ThoLa (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hallo & Willkommen!

Bin selber neu hier, da im letzten Monat zum Teich gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde.

Schicke Schale  ...und mit der Volumenberechnung hab' ich selber so meine Probleme.
Länge x Breite x Tiefe kann ich auch rechnen, da brauch' ich keinen Online-Rechner für... aber damit ist's in unseren Fällen ja wohl nicht getan. Ergo hab' ich auch eher grob geschätzt.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## minotaurus (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hallo Tom,

ja das Rechnen ist so eine Sache....mathematisch gesehen völlig verständlich, aber wie Du 
schon schreibst bei diesen Fertigschalen fast unmöglich....okay diese hier gezeigte war ein 
1500 L Becken, welches sich seit vergangenem Jahr bei einem Bekannten im Garten 
befindet (er hat diverse __ Enten und brauchte ein weiteres Planschbecken).

Der Fertigteich war also raus und ich wollte einen Folienteich haben und den zeigen die nun 
folgenden Bilder, leider erst von dem Tag der ersten Befüllung (ich habe nicht auf die 
Wasseruhr geschaut, somit weiß ich bis heute nicht wieviel genau hineinpasst).

Die Bilder sind am: 
20.05.11 - 02.06.11 - 09.06.11 - 30.04.12 - 28.05.12 und 02.07.12 gemacht worden und 
geben einen kleinen Einblick in die Veränderung.

Tierisches folgt, denn auch da habe ich ein paar wenige Bilder, nur möchte ich demnächst 
tatsächlich Fische (ich denke da z.B. an Shubunkins) hineinsetzen werde was dann auch 
wieder mehr zu weiteren Bildern animieren wird.... 

Viele Grüße
mino

EDIT: Habe nochmas das Profil angepasst, denn es sind nach der gestrigen Messung nur 
8 m² Oberfläche, aber die Literzahl mit 4500 sollte passen


----------



## minotaurus (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Moinsen allerseits,

hier noch ein Nachtrag zum ersten Post....sorry  .... habe das persönliche vergessen.

Zu mir, ich höre auf den Namen Heiko, bin 44 Jahre alt und lebe hier an der deutsch/ dänischen 
Grenze und habe nun endlich ein Hobby gefunden welches sich auch mit meinem Beruf (Gärtner), 
verbinden lässt. Scheinbar muss man(n) erst etwas älter werden um das zu verstehen.

Seit dem ersten Post ist etwas Zeit vergangen und ich habe mich nun selbst ein wenig unter 
Druck gesetzt, denn mit den nun doch in den kleinen Teich eingezogenen Fischen, wird es 
wohl nicht lange dauern, bis ich den zweiten Teich in Angriff nehmen "muss".

Ich habe mich besabbeln lassen und ohne vorher genau nachzulesen, drei __ Graskarpfen und 
mitlerweile auch 5 Shubunkins in den Teich gesetzt, mir zusätzlich eine Pumpe angeschafft 
(zur Sauerstoffgewinnung) und sehe ein, dass dieses Volumen nicht auf Dauer ausreicht.

Somit geht die Planung intensiv los für einen weiteren und deutlich größeren Teich. Dieser 
wird auf dem derzeitigen Gemüsebeet seinen Platz finden auf dem mir eine Fläche von 
5m x 6m  + 2m x 3,40m zur Verfügung steht. 

Es soll auf jeden Fall eine Kombination beider Teiche geben und eine kleine Terrasse sowie 
ein Steg sind ebenfalls geplant (irgendwie muss ich ja an die angrenzende Hecke kommen  )

Wie das alles im Einzelnen aussehen soll/ wird weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%, was ich aber 
machen werde ist einen Ufergraben mit anzulegen um den Bereich für die Beobachtung der 
Fische möglichst groß zu halten......alles weitere folgt im Laufe der Erstellung/ Planung.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

und noch einer der hochgradig infiziert ist! 

find ich


----------



## minotaurus (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hallo Katja,

"hochgradig" trifft es noch  nicht ganz, infiziert auf jeden Fall 

Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, an dem ich endlich die Kartoffeln ernten und die ersten 
Vorbereitungen treffen kann.

Noch sieht das alles eher grün in grün aus und ich muss alles noch umgestalten, bevor ich 
überhaupt mit dem Aushub beginnen kann.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## minotaurus (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Soderle, nun habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch  ich hoffe es kann mir jemand dabei helfen.

Es geht um folgendes, reicht es aus, wenn ich meinen aktuell vorhandenen Teich als 
Pflanzenfilter ausstatte (sprich noch so einiges mehr an Bepflanzung vornehme) um den noch 
nicht existierenden Teich mit Frischwasser zu versorgen?

Meine Idee ist folgende:

Es soll das Wasser aus dem größeren (Teich II) in den kleineren (Teich I) gepumpt werden, 
so dass dieses erst über den gegenüberliegenden Überlauf wieder zu dem größeren Teich 
zurückläuft.

--Ich habe mir bisher noch keine Meinung dazu gebildet wie groß die Pumpenleistung sein 
muss, allerdings möchte ich keine extrem starke Fließgeschwindigkeit haben-- 

Beide Teiche liegen nach Fertigstellung ca. 6 mt weit auseinander und ich schätze die 
Pumpe müßte das Wasser ca. 2 - 2,5 mt in die Höhe pumpen (Teichtiefe soll 1,80 mt 
betragen + Höhenunterschied ca. 30 cm bis zum Auslass am kleineren Teich)

Alle Wasserleitungen sollen unterirdisch verlaufen, was entweder einen Frostschutz bedeutet 
oder aber eine Entlüftung (auch da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher wie ich das am cleversten 
machen soll).

Aber die für mich im Moment wichtige Kernfrage ist:

*Macht es Sinn den vorhandenen Teich als Pflanzenfilter überhaupt in einen solchen Kreislauf einzubinden?*

Das Bild zeigt links den vorhandenen und rechts das (im Frühjahr noch leere) Gemüsebeet, 
wo der größere Teich hinkommen soll. Von links nach rechts habe ich hier 2% Gefälle, 
welches den Wasserfluss von Teich I zu Teich II unterstützen würde.... 

...und weiß jemand Rat??

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hi ich finde es macht Sinn. Willst du Kois oder __ Schildkröten halten???  Dann auf jeden Fall. Die fressen nämlich alle Pflanzen und produzieren viele Nährstoffe die dann nicht verbraucht werden. Sollen im Filterteich auch Fische leben? Wenn nicht sind da viele Insekten die als Lebendfutter wieder zurück in Teich II laufen können. Schnell wachsende Pflanzen entziehen viele nicht gewollte Nährstoffe. 

Tipp: Beim befüllen deines neuen Teiches (II) nimm Leitungswasser und stell vorher alle Wasserverbraucher aus (Waschmaschine usw). Das einlaufen wird ne Weile dauern also alle man noch mal auf Klo.  Jetzt notier dir den Wasserzahlerstand (1). Wasser marsch. Teich voll. Wasserzahlerstand (2) wieder notieren und jetzt kann du dir dein Teichvolumen genau ausrechnen (2-1). 
Solltest du mal ein Problem mir Krankheit / WW oä haben ist es immer gut zu wissen wie viel Wasser im Teich so ist. 

lg Anni


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hi,



> Beide Teiche liegen nach Fertigstellung ca. 6 mt weit auseinander und ich schätze die
> Pumpe müßte das Wasser ca. 2 - 2,5 mt in die Höhe pumpen (Teichtiefe soll 1,80 mt
> betragen + Höhenunterschied ca. 30 cm bis zum Auslass am kleineren Teich)



Die Pumphöhe wird immer erst ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet, daher gehe ich jetzt mal von einem Höhenunterschied von 30cm aus.................. 

Und einen Bachlauf willst du nicht haben?

Welchen Fischbesatz willst du denn halten 

Wäre ganz wichtig ob da noch irgendwo ein Filter zwischen muss............


----------



## minotaurus (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

@ Anni:

ich wollte weder Koi noch __ Schildkröten haben 

Okay bis vor einer Woche auch keine Fische 

Der Teich I soll nachher dann eigentlich wieder zu einem reinen Biotop, ohne Fische, werden!

Die Befüllung würde wenn dann auch über den hier vorhandenen Brunnen laufen, denn da 
spare ich die Abwasserkosten  nur hilft mir das dann auch wieder nicht die 
konkrete Wassermenge zu ermitteln, denn an der Pumpe hängt keine Wasseruhr 

@ Olaf:

Das mit der Förderhöhe habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, danke für den Hinweis! 

Einen Bachlauf würde ich schon gerne machen (hatte ja bereits einen im Verbund mit dem 
Fertigteich), allerdings bringt das dann auch so einige weitere gestalterische Veränderungen
mit sich und um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich die nicht unbedingt eingeplant.

Zum Fischbesatz:

Die drei __ Graskarpfen aus Teich I, sowie die 5 Shubunki + weitere 5 .... zu weiteren Fischen 
habe ich mir noch keinen genauen Plan gemacht, nur möchte ich eigentlich keine Koi 
haben...(wer weiß wie lange ich das meine  ) 
Sohnemann will unbedingt einen Stör...sein Vater nicht  , 
aber um ehrlich zu sein muss ich sehen was dann kommt. Ich habe hier von dem 
Sonnenbarsch gelesen, als "natürliche Nachwuchsregelung"..... weitere werde ich wenn 
dann hier im Forum noch fiinden und dann beizeiten bei Euch Nachfragen, ob es Sinn 
macht oder nicht.

Was ich auf jeden Fall haben möchte ist ein Ufergraben wie ihn z.B. Markus/ Moderlieschenking 
und auch andere integriert haben. Viele Ideen und Anregungen die ich hier gesehen habe 
geistern mir durch den Kopf, was ich letztenendes davon umsetze wird sich zeigen.

War ziemlich viel Input in den vergangenen paar Tagen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## minotaurus (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Nun habe ich mal in der Abseite geschaut und tatsächlich noch den Rest der Folie von dem 
Teich I gefunden (ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der sich beim ersten Folienteich ein viel 
zu größes Stück bestellt hat).

Die Idee von dem Bachlauf hat mich nicht in Ruhe gelassen und somit habe ich den Rest ... 
hatte 36 m² bestellt  ... einfach mal so auf den Rasen gelegt, um zu sehen, wie groß die 
Veränderungen dann würden. Ich bin ja ehrlich, den schmalen streifen Rasen möchte ich 
dann nicht mehr haben.

Nun stellt sich mir aber eine Frage:

Der aktuelle Überlauf, bei dem das Wasser einfach so auf der Rasenfläche landet, scheint 
mir dann aber vom Durchmesser etwas klein zu sein, so dass ich schon am überlegen bin 
vom Teich I einen breiteren Aus-/ Überlauf zu machen.

*Macht das Sinn?*

Die Bilder zeigen - den Überlauf, die Folie wie sie grob liegen soll und das noch vorhandene 
Kartoffelbeet, bei dem ich nachher endlich die ersten Pflanzen ernten werde. 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

hey mach doch so 
 

lg Anni


----------



## minotaurus (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Moin Moin von der deutsch/ dänischen Grenze*

Hallo Anni,

nette Idee, aber wie komm ich dann an das Beet zum Pulen ran?

Aktuell sind ja nur die paar __ Lilien zu sehen und drumherum kann man es leicht sauber 
halten, aber im Frühjahr stehen da noch einige __ Tulpen, __ Narzissen etc. und die müssen dann 
ja beizeiten auch wieder weggesammelt werden?!?

Ausserdem sollte dort wo aktuell noch der Durchgang zum Kompost/ Gemüsebeet ist, eine 
kleine Terrasse anschliessen um direkt am Teich sitzen zu können.....

Ich muss echt mal in mich gehen, wie ich die beiden Teiche, wenn überhaupt, miteinander 
verbunden kriege.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------

